# CRS - Australian LPS CORALS and FISH Have Arrived.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

We are very proud to announce our first major coral shipment for the busy season. We are very fortunate to be working with a unique one-person operation in Australia. All the corals that have arrived at Coral Reef Shop from Australia are the result of 1 diver that has spent a week collecting and hand selecting pieces (using environmentally sound practices and harvesting techniques) on our behalf for our clients. Our LPS and Softie/Leather coral vats are FULL and brimming. This is a shipment not to be missed.

Acan Lords - Grade "A" and "Ultra" - Assorted Sizes from Frags to Dinner Plate size

Acan Bowerbanki - Grade "A" and Ultra" - Assorted Sizes

Scolymia australis - Grade "A", "Ultra" and "Master"

Platygyras

Goniastreas

Favias

Lobophyllias

Gold Torches, Toxic Green Torches, Multi-Coloured Torches, Black Torches, BLUE Eyphyllia

Frogspawn - Assorted Colours and Sizes

Hammer Coral - Grade "A" and Ultra"

Elegance Coral - Various sizes and Tip Colours

Toadstool Mushroom Leathers - Various Sizes

Inverts Include: Queensland Biscuit Starfish, Sea Apples, Fromia Starfish, SPIDER Sponge

http://s410.photobucket.com/user/CoralReefShop/slideshow/Australia 121115

Also ready for sale is an opportunity not to be missed if you are an avid collector of *rare* and *exotic* fish.

Lineatus Fairy Wrasses - XLG and LG
Labout's Fairy Wrasses - XLG and LG
Scott's Fairy Wrasses - XLG and LG
Red Hooded Fairy Wrasses (Coral Sea) - Male and Female
Choati Leopard Wrasses - LG
Golden Rhomboid Wrasses - LG
Flame Wrasses - Male and Female
"False" Personifer Angels - Male and Female
Ventralis Anthias (Coral Sea) - Male
Copperband Butterflies - LG , XLG, and SHOW size
Yellow ASSESSORS
Blue ASSESSORS
Barrier Reef Chromis
Crested Oyster Gobies
Brachiosaurus Blennys - Pairs Available
Blue Tip Longfin Devil (Paraplesiops poweri)
Harlequin Tusk - 6"

With the holiday season upon us and the anticipated popularity of this shipment along with the recent shipment from Hawaii, Marshall Islands, and Christmas Island; we ask for your patience as we take care and address each customer on a first-come-first served basis. We look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice Blue Devil .... what's price for the smallest one?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

*twitch* I bet I can't buy the corals, but I must come over and look tomorrow before work...

What are the prices for the sea stars? red ones - fromia. PM me if needs be.

Oh gods, I can't sleep. it feels like chirstmas. Only i have to work tonight


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The blue devil, biscuit stars and oyster/brachiosaurus Blennies are all sub tropical. So if you are thinking of any of these items, your tank should be less than 75 degrees.
I would be all over the blue devil, except it would eat the catalinas for sure!

Nice fish Red!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for the info on the biscuit stars. my tank tends to perfer to get hotter, esp. in summer. my tank hovers around 78 - 79ish.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG the pics do not do justice. And boy is it getting busy. I picked up an acan frag, favia and the red starfish (not biscuit) Do not miss!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congrats on this great shipment, Red


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Some nice corals and great fish selections, anyone looking to get a dwarf golden moray, they have several beautiful specimens.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

MStnbrgn said:


> Some nice corals and great fish selections, anyone looking to get a dwarf golden moray, they have several beautiful specimens.


did you happen to see the price on them?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow I wish I had a chance to visit this weekend. I already have pricey fish in QT and have finally gotten down from 4 QT setups to 1, but you guys got in so much stuff I would love to get my hands on...

I've only seen a blue devil once in person...


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Really incredible shipment is been a while I don't see scans that nice


----------



## sLAsh (Apr 14, 2015)

How much for the blue and yellow assessors.? Pm me please


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

PM Sent regarding Assessor Pricing.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

FragCave said:


> Really incredible shipment is been a while I don't see scans that nice


I got a small acan frag that I am excited to see adjust to the tank. I have two beautiful "centerpiece corals" that I was just dying to have. Red had been tantalising me with promises of gorgeous corals to come, for the past couple months and  I was definitely not disappointed. If i had the money and the space, I would have gone for a scolie.

I can hardly wait until my fish that I am after arrive.


----------

